# How do I stop auto start up/import.......win 7 Ulti 64?????



## Art Scott (Feb 16, 2010)

I am using LR 2.6 on Win 7 Ultimate 64.....

Every time I restart my computer LR starts up and wants to start importing all of my files.
This is driving me crazy and P***ing me off.
How do I stop this???

Thanks In advance!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Art, welcome.

Presumably it's nothing obvious like having LR in the Startup folder?
Assuming not, do you have a memory card plugged in to your system or are you plugging one in after a restart (note that LR can think an external hard drive is a memory card)? There's a setting in LR to auto-import when a memory card is detected (which means LR will start and kick the import dialog into life), but on my Win7 system it does NOT cause LR to auto-start if I boot with a memory card already inserted. So am at a loss to explain your particular brand of problem.

Suggest for starters you check this setting: start LR and go to Edit, Preferences, Import Tab....first entry is "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected". If this is checked, try unchecking it and click on OK. Close LR, restart the PC to see if the problem is 'fixed'. If this works, OK we can start investigating a little further to see why it happens on a system restart...

If the entry is already unchecked then we need one of the LR gurus to step in....


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 16, 2010)

It could also be a Windows setting for what default application to use to open a file type. I'm not yet on Win7, so I'm not sure of the exact sequence, but it's possible you chose Lr to open/import a filetype at one point, and chose 'Always use this program'. Then when a removable drive is detected, Lr starts chugging away. I'll leave it to someone more familiar with Win7, to describe how to check/reset that.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2010)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=9192.msg61919#msg61919 date=1266349993]
It could also be a Windows setting for what default application to use to open a file type. I'm not yet on Win7, so I'm not sure of the exact sequence, but it's possible you chose Lr to open/import a filetype at one point, and chose 'Always use this program'. Then when a removable drive is detected, Lr starts chugging away. I'll leave it to someone more familiar with Win7, to describe how to check/reset that.
[/quote]

It's possible, I suppose....we can perhaps look at that if Art tells us that the auto import setting is turned off, though I'm hopeful that it will still be turned on (that's the default setting on installation, IIRC?). If that is the case then we just have to work out what 'event' is happening just after a restart to trigger LR. From the initial problem description it sounds more like an external hard drive being connected than a memory card...


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome Art... I thought I recognised your name from the Nikon Cafe.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 17, 2010)

Using the basic Out of the box defaults, neither Win7 or LR start up coincident with each other. There must be a setting that is switched wrong. 

I'd like a report from some of the windows controls and perhaps we can make some adjustments to get things right like they are supposed to be. 


 [li]First, open the AutoPlay applet in the control Panel &lt;Control Panel&gt;&lt;All Control Panel Items&gt;&lt;AutoPlay&gt;[/li]
 [li]In all the Media, Only Pictures should be associate with "Import Photos using Adobe Pho..."[/li]
 Now if you have no SD, CF, thumb drives or other USB drives inserted and Lightroom still insists on opening at start and opening the Import Dialog, I want you to run the Windows 7 equivalent of Software Explorer that used to be included with Vista. It is called Autoruns and can be found here:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb9639'2.aspx

It will show you what Applications and Services are set to run at startup. I want you to report on any programs related to Lightroom that show in the Logon tab and the Services tab. Once we have a list of suspects, I can tell you how to fix them.


----------



## bobwhosmiles (Sep 3, 2010)

SOLVED!!!

I had this very same problem and sorted it so quickly thanks to the suggestions above. To stop this nightmare in Windows 7, go to the start menu and type "Autoplay" in the Search Programs and Files box. Choose "Start or Stop using AutoPlay for all media and devices". In the window that appears either review each option and change it from having lightroom open or scroll to the bottom and select the option to reset all to default settings. Hope this is helpful for someone else out there


----------



## allen1946 (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope that this thread is still active.  I just joined this forum and I have the same problem as described above in that Lightroom opens and wants to start the Import process every time I put a USB drive in a port.  I have tried all of the above suggestions and nothing helps.  When I go to Preferences in Lightroom, the "show import dialog when memory card is detected" is NOT checked.  When I look under the Auto Import settings under the File menu, the "Enable Auto Import" area is greyed out.  Nothing is checked, but I cannot check or uncheck the box, which leads me to believe there is a glitch in the program.  I also changed the AutoPlay settings as indicated above.  Nothing seems to make a difference.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## allen1946 (Jan 30, 2012)

Whoops!  I lied in my recent post.  In the AutoPlay options, I had merely changed individual options for AutoPlay and not turned off the entire AutoPlay option.  Once I did that, at least on the first try of inserting a USB device, Lightroom did not start the Auto Import function.  Whew!

However I still would be interested in finding out why the "Enable Auto Import" is greyed out--even before I changed the AutoPlay function.  Thanks very much!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Allen, welcome to the forum!

Auto Import is a different feature - you can set a folder on your hard drive and when you drop photos into that folder, they'll automatically import into Lightroom.


----------

